# Walmart messed up my wheels and now their claim department is denying it.



## intro (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey folks,


Looking for some advice or feedback from anyone who's ever dealt with something like this. Please refrain from the "this is your fault for getting Walmart to mount your tires comments" as that lesson is now learned (though I hadn't had issues with them till now) and I won't be going back, just looking at the best way to move forward.

Story: I took my front 2 Porsche twists with tires from Tirerack to Walmart to be mounted and balanced. I spent a long time bringing these wheels back to life last summer so the way Walmart is playing this out is really pissing me the f off. Obviously, the wheels were flawless on taking them in. I gave them my keys, told them the tires and wheels were in the trunk of the wagon and I just wanted them swapped and the old tires disposed of. They were quick to inform me that they were low on help that day and were training a "new guy" so it would be at least 1/2 an hour. Cool, I had time, no problem. An hour later they were done, I paid, got my keys, walked out. At no point did anyone mention that my wheels were damaged, got to the car and saw a bunch of nicks and scratches in the paint, down to the primer, not just on the lip where the machine or tools could have made contact, but on the face of the rims, like someone had placed it facedown on the ground. WTF? Clearly I'm pissed but I walked in fully composed, they started sending people out one by one by seniority, managers and the like, to have me sign forms for a claim and took pictures of the damage. They couldn't tell me who was working on my wheels and I joked that I hoped it wasn't the guy they were training. The one guy from the garage came out and acted like he knew nothing. They were going to review video and said the claims department would be in touch in 72 hours.

Well today that call came, and this #@$%# case manager asked me to explain to him what happened (which I did with detail) and when I finished he immediately told me (without so much as a pause) that Walmart had reviewed things and they were not liable, that there was no way their machines or tools could cause that kind of damage on my wheels. I was too angry to think straight and asked for his supervisor (went to voicemail of course), though I should have asked for what the video showed and requested copies of all paperwork and photos.

Called my insurance company and the fact that I don't have collision means I can't really got that route according to the agent.

What do I do now? Would filing with the BBB be the next step to scare them into action? Small claims (can I represent myself or would I need a lawyer)? They owe me 2 new wheels as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

intro said:


> * I spent a long time bringing these wheels back to life* last summer so the way Walmart is playing this out is really pissing me the f off. Obviously, the wheels were flawless on taking them in. *Small claims *(can I represent myself or would I need a lawyer)? * They owe me 2 new wheels* as far as I'm concerned.


They don't owe you 2 new wheels. They owe you 2 refinished wheels.


In your case, Walmart is playing hardball because they feel they can play you for a fool.
Walmart won't settle out of court. You have to go after them. 

http://www.fivecentnickel.com/2005/08/23/how-to-sue-wal-mart/


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

The BBB is pretty useless. They don't have any power to do anything except take your complaint.

In small claims court, you don't need a lawyer However if by some miracle you did win a judgment, it is my understanding that SCC does not have any power to cause your judgment to be paid.

Wally World's employees would just continue to lie anyway.................


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah it's unfortunate but unless you have high def before and after photos of the wheels with timestamps unfortunately it's a case of Wal-Mart is bigger than you, hell bigger than any other company in the United States so they aren't afraid to tell anyone to eff off. Best you can do is take them to court and try to subpoena the video in hopes that it show enough negligence on the employee's part. That's a lot of time an effort for a big if.


----------



## intro (Oct 3, 2005)

What about the State Attorney General's Office?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

intro said:


> What about the State Attorney General's Office?


You really think Maura Healey wants to deal with a $500 case?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=87623523



intro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was able to get some twists for cheap but they need some touch-up. What is the best brand of silver to match up?
> 
> Seems like a tricky silver to match. Thanks.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I mean.....




intro said:


> I spent a long time bringing these wheels back to life last summer....


----------



## GLIguy2006 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Go to Small Claims*

I suggest you sue in small claims court, spend the $25 or whatever it is to file in your jurisdiction. Otherwise, you can wander the earth PO'd about this, a burden that you get stuck with when you do nothing, not even try.

Get a good address to serve Walmart. Google all the tips for representing yourself. Be fearless. When you get a default judgement, it is yours to satisfy (get paid), yes. BUT you can enlist the local Sheriff in your jurisdiction to satisfy judgements, bring in local counsel on your behalf (for a cut) AFTER you have a judgement in hand. And say you lose, ok, you got after it.


----------



## intro (Oct 3, 2005)

Welp, for a second there it looked like people were trying to imply that I was overstating the work I had done. Just an FYI: I never overstate things, definitely don't need to prove anything to anyone either, I let results speak (looking @ you VR6JH, join date 2016).

So yes, the "refinishing" of these wheels may not have been as extreme as some other projects I've taken on, hope I didn't come off like I was exaggerating, it still took time and sweat, and money. I'm almost operating on principle at this point, being that the monkeys at Walmart have shown so much indifference to my situation, but yes, maybe it's best if I just fix them back up myself and not waste time going after them.

I dunno at this point. This happened in NH btw, not MA. I will say that they are some hard people to get on the phone when they are actively avoiding talking to you.


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

I worked for a Wally world Tire Lube & Express for 3 1/2 years in the mid 90's. As their Service Manager, and eventually as the Department Manager. From experience, I can say that you have no chance in hell of getting a claim settled if their claims department has already denied you. They are just too big, and they see too many claims and cases per month, between all of the stores. They have one of the largest internal legal departments in the world, and freely dispense lawyers to claims courts all around the country with reckless abandon. Remember, anything they do legally to protect their bottom line is a tax write off at the end of the year.
I can say that they are pretty honest, but they protect themselves first. If they had seen something on video, they would have done something simply to keep you as a happy customer. Paying out 100-150 a wheel to have them professionally refinished would have made sense (legally/financially) to them, versus any bad publicity they may see in the end.
Your best bet if you want them to meet you halfway, or take care of you at all, is to let them know you are publishing the entire thing as an editorial op piece in the paper local to the store where it happened. Wally world hates bad press. They do not like losing customers for any reason. Losing you, okay, but losing a couple dozen or more will make them re-think things.


----------



## GLIguy2006 (Mar 16, 2010)

*No slight intended, legal experience talking*

Ok, no slight intended to Daniel, former big company guy. I am sure all large corporations have large legal departments. But you can take Ralph Nader's advice, look up his small claims suit strategy vs. Southwest Airlines IIRC. This is chaff in the wind in an internet message board likely but:

1. Send a certified demand letter for payment of the repairs. Make sure to put a response date, say 21 days.

2. No satisfaction, get your wheels fixed.

3. Sue in small claims, bring receipts. You can also make a notarized affidavit of your statement, although in court you will be under oath.

Being in the right, and honest, can do the trick as a small claims court (local) judge makes the call. Often, large corporations fail to appear. Even if they do, great, represent yourself, cross examine their lawyer, and have some fun with it. You have nothing to lose except the minimal filing fee and you will earn a good life lesson about not being a powerless person. Get a judgement, then walk it up to your local Sheriff's department and make a format request that they satisfy it.

'Threatening' to be the next gonzo journalist is unrealistic, sorry Daniel. Just use the system as designed to effect a recovery, like any debt. In fact, making threats like Daniel suggested could HARM your case in the eyes of a small claims judge. The rest of the replies are the usual trolling, so hope OP got something of value for his time.


----------



## intro (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you DanielSL and Gliguy2006, great points.

I'm actually a big Ralph Nader fan. :thumbup: We shall see...


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Walmart claims department will tell you that your first mistake was taking your car to Walmart for any kind of service.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

bluesbrothers said:


> I'm pretty sure the Walmart claims department will tell you that your first mistake was taking your car to Walmart for any kind of service.


... and on top of that... not even taking the wheels off the car yourself before giving them to Walmart.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

PSU said:


> ... and on top of that... not even taking the wheels off the car yourself before giving them to Walmart.








intro said:


> I gave them my keys, told them the tires and wheels were in the trunk of the wagon and I just wanted them swapped and the old tires disposed of.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fixmy59bug said:


>


I would never ever leave my vehicle with the tire installer for a tire change. They get the wheels, but not the vehicle.


----------

